# Pork Butt hams



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

Cured and Smoked Pork Butt hams today..


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

sideways pictures..dam, sorry!


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Those look really good...nice job!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What are those? Butts or hams? Whatever they are they look great!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Pork butt ham*

Boneless pork butts, 1.04lb. at the store, brine cured and smoked just like you would do for a ham..tasty and cheap to make!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Look great!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Between this and your smokehouse pics, you're making me hungry!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man , those do look good ! I may have to try making some ham.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love me some VA salt cured country ham......and your's is making me hungry!!!! Fixed your pics too!!!!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you..


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

I have 60 lbs of pork bellies in brine will be making some bacon soon!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

First round of Bacon is done...round two on Saturday..


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Holee Schmokes, them Butts and Bacons look freaking great!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

that Bacon got me goin . Wow - typing a friend request now....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Out freaking standing ! :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh geez! OH GEEZ!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love to see a post about your smoke house, those butts look amazing


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*smoke house*

Here ya go DLo...


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Dam it turn half of the pictures sideways again..sorry..


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good stuff Chaos! Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------

